# Some knives for the eyes to see



## therichinc (May 13, 2021)

Heres some ive done over the past little while. starting to transition more into pocket knives as of late so ill get some of those posted too.

This one was in Knives magazine June of 2020 i think was the month. Also was in the 2021 Knives Annual. Its Predator Damascus with Fossilized Walrus Tusk handle, Carbon Fiber butt cap and front guard with Sterling silver spacers and Sterling silver inlays in spine. Sheath was Stingray Skin.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## jasonb (May 13, 2021)

Those are too cool. I am just starting out into making stock removal knives and have a whole new appreciation for the craft.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 13, 2021)

Wow, the first knife is so exquisite, well executed and really loving the overall concept with the premium selection of materials and the extravagant details- really “high style” as its finest! 

@Mike Hill- there is a curly koa VIP that you should invite to your koa party. Pop out the Cristal  and the Dom  pronto!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2021)

Love that Damascus blade on the second one

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (May 13, 2021)

I've made some knives, pretty much just like those, except mine don't have the phenomenal workmanship and attention to detail, and of course the quality and rarity of materials, and the finish and the Damascus blades and the inlay work, and some other stuff.... other than that, pretty much the same.

Those are beautiful Rich. I can't imagine dragging one of them across a stone much less actually cutting anything with it...

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2021)

Master craftsmanship! These are supreme in every respect! Museum quality! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (May 16, 2021)

That Predator damascus is unreal. And what is the bolster material?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (May 17, 2021)

@SubVet10 The guards are Carbon Fiber and Sterling Silver

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2021)

Holy smokes! Those are wicked cool Rich!!!

Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

